# ASX Sharemarket Game 2015



## Kireyzma (17 August 2015)

Anyone playing the ASX Sharemarket game???


If so, let's trade tips and strategies


----------



## Nortorious (17 August 2015)

Kireyzma said:


> Anyone playing the ASX Sharemarket game???
> 
> 
> If so, let's trade tips and strategies




Hi there,

I have an account ready to go in the game, just haven't had the chance to identify opportunities at the moment.

I trade a real account and have the flexibility to trade any stocks on the ASX and find the game somewhat limited in the stocks listed for trade. In saying that, if there are opportunities I identify that are on the list, I'll certainly trade them.

My real account does take priority over the game when time is limited, but happy to talk about my approach.


----------



## Meatspin (29 August 2015)

*Re: ASX Sharemarket Game - Give me some tips!*

Cash *	$52,310.52
Shares *	$0.00
Total portfolio value *	$52,310.52
Daily change	1.523%
Overall rank	370

Not doing too bad, recently sold all of my stocks and I'm planning to buy new shares.


----------



## xr06t (30 August 2015)

Cash: *	$986.90
Shares: *	$45,763.25
Portfolio value: *	$46,750.15
Daily change: 	0.132%
Overall rank:	13619

not going too great for me, took a bit of a beating with all bar 1 of my stops hit in the big down day, and no time to scan for new trades before the next up day! I am using a strategy similar to peter2's in the momentum thread but my trading plan is still a wip.

Found some entries the following trading day, but nothing has made a solid positive move as yet.

What strategies are others using/trying out?


----------



## Meatspin (30 August 2015)

xr06t said:


> Cash: *	$986.90
> Shares: *	$45,763.25
> Portfolio value: *	$46,750.15
> Daily change: 	0.132%
> ...




Stick with only 4 shares.


----------



## Ondrayus (31 August 2015)

Cash: *	$4204.46
Shares: *	$43,189.50
Portfolio value: *	$47,394.06
Daily change: 0.554%
Overall rank:	13028

My first ever game. Didn't start too well. I made the mistakes of opening my trades (about 48K worth) at "Market to Limit", and spreading my initial trades over 13 companies. Most stocks seemed to jump up for my buy, then dropped on opening, so I was down across all sectors.

After the 3rd week I cut my losses and concentrated on fewer stocks I thought were doing or would do well. Of the 7 companies I remained in, 3 are in profit and I am again waiting on parity or better to sell out the others. 

Good learning curve for me, but I don't see myself improving my position much


----------



## Nortorious (27 September 2015)

Hi ASX Gamers,

Well I had opened an account for the game but with work being super busy of late, I hadn't been able to get my portfolio started. 

I commenced on Wednesday and will now actively trade using my strategy to dictate which trades I take. The ASX Game is fairly limited with the stocks you can trade but I have been able to find a few that match up to my entry criteria.

After commencing on Wednesday, here are my stats:

Cash: $14,793.62 
Shares: $36,712.02 
Portfolio value: $51,505.64 
Overall rank: 897 
Ranking for VIC: 214 

Not a bad three days and I'm anticipating a good week next week with one more position to take to use up my cash.

I'll try to keep this site updated as I progress.

For those wondering how I am trading, it is purely on technical indicators.


----------



## Ondrayus (13 October 2015)

Here is my progress so far:
Cash: $1,710.12
Shares: $49,738.32
Portfolio Value: $51,488.44
Overall Rank: 4209
Rank for WA: 480

Best move I made in the game is holding 7000 RRL @ 1.383 after reading their annual report a week before the game started and buying big. I also held 4500 FMG but got cold feet and sold out when they were around 1.86 

Learning alot, including that my best week was the week I was on leave and left things alone


----------



## Kireyzma (15 October 2015)

Wow guys thanks for posting 
I guess I should post my progress so far:-

Cash *	$5,675.76
Shares *	$46,727.70
Total portfolio value *	$52,403.46
Daily change	1.022%
Overall rank	4383

EVN is by far my best performing stock & I'm just about to dump my worst performing stock WHC & look at something else.

Anyone have any tips for me???

Kireyzma


----------



## Nortorious (3 November 2015)

Here's a tip, don't trade any tips you get... People will always tell you to buy, they very rarely will keep in touch with you and tell you when to sell. 

My ASX game performance to date:

Overall ranking: 1,326  
Ranking for: VIC 295 
Portfolio value: $53,875.60  
Change from previous week: 0.346%  
Portfolio high: $53,875.60  
Portfolio low: $49,900.23  
Overall ranked players: 20,647  
Ranked players for: VIC 4,997  
Average player value: $49,452.73  
% of players in profit: 43%  

Setting my portfolio for the run into the end of the game. Going with an aggressive growth strategy to move up the rankings. 

I didn't start trading until mid-way through the game and now playing catch-up on the leaders.


----------



## Ondrayus (3 November 2015)

After pulling into profit 2 weeks ago (surprising, given the number of trades taken to get there lol), I'm getting battered a bit, but it seems so are the leaders. 

Here's me:

Overall ranking: 4,460
Ranking for: WA 295 
Portfolio value: $51,734.79
Change from previous week: -1.000% 
Portfolio high: $52,826.23
Portfolio low: $45,844.26 
Overall ranked players: 20,647 
Ranked players for: WA 2,107 
Average player value: $49,452.73 
% of players in profit: 43% 

I'm confident in the companies I have and am planning to just let them run their course. From the outset, my goal in playing the game was to learn more about how the market works and to finish in profit.

So far so good.


----------



## Nortorious (3 November 2015)

Ondrayus said:


> After pulling into profit 2 weeks ago (surprising, given the number of trades taken to get there lol), I'm getting battered a bit, but it seems so are the leaders.
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> ...




That's what it is all about. I preferred learning in the real market though as that set me up to succeed. Paper trading is good but there are different dynamics at play when your real dough is on the line.

Nevertheless, the game provides a great starting point.

The market is fluctuating a lot at the moment, so winners can quickly turn to losers depending on your entry timing. I'm tending to focus on stocks that are trending upwards and continue to move in that direction (harnessing the momentum). Working well at the moment and I finished the day at $54k in the portfolio. Only another $12k to catch the leaders


----------



## Nortorious (19 November 2015)

Interested to hear how you guys finished up with the ASX game. There was a bit of a wipe out in the market when the game was concluding. My final results are below and the stocks that I was in have continued higher (some significantly this week) so it was a shame the game finished when it did. 

I'll be playing next game and commencing trading from day 1 and work my strategy right through until the end of the game. I will be wanting to finish in the top 100 overall in the next game.

Performance summary


Overall ranking: 2,142  
Ranking for: VIC 500 
Portfolio value: $52,838.11  
Change from previous week: 0.834%  
Portfolio high: $54,034.12  
Portfolio low: $49,900.23  
Overall ranked players: 20,751  
Ranked players for: VIC 5,027  
Average player value: $49,216.85  
% of players in profit: 41%


----------



## xr06t (20 November 2015)

Overall ranking: 	9,863
Ranking for: WA 	1,009
Portfolio value: 	$49,733.06
Change from previous week: 	0.780%
Portfolio high: 	$50,075.30
Portfolio low: 	$44,756.35
Overall ranked players: 	20,751
Ranked players for: WA 	2,119
Average player value: 	$49,216.85
% of players in profit: 	41%




Stuck with the system and found some late success


----------



## systematic (20 November 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Interested to hear how you guys finished up with the ASX game.




I'd forgotten that I'd joined up (thanks to this thread).  I intended on doing some weekly trading for fun, but just let my initial picks ride.

Finished up ranked 1,315 (of 20,751).  When is the next game?  Would like to try a weekly system and have someone else record it...


----------



## Ondrayus (20 November 2015)

Nortorious said:


> Interested to hear how you guys finished up with the ASX game.




Here is my performance summary:

Overall ranking: 4954 
Ranking for: WA 489 
Portfolio value: $51,119.51 
Change from previous week: 0.468% 
Portfolio high: $52,826.23
Portfolio low: $45,844.26
Overall ranked players: 20,751 
Ranked players for: WA 2,119 
Average player value: $49,216.85 
% of players in profit: 41%

And I spent $2040 in brokerage.

Happy I finished in profit and in the top 25% of both state and national players. Disappointed that I didn't do better as some of the stocks I sold out of in panic performed well.


----------

